# HT or SD



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I am looking at the Fisher Sd and Ht for an 04 with a 3in body lift, any thoughts on which one to go with and why? Is the chain lift better?


----------



## jeepxjplow (Nov 7, 2010)

I like a chain lift better because if you blow a hose or have some sort of other failure you can adjust the the chains to carry the plow back to the shop for repairs.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

jeepxjplow;1113585 said:


> I like a chain lift better because if you blow a hose or have some sort of other failure you can adjust the the chains to carry the plow back to the shop for repairs.


Carry a ratchet strap or chain with you and you can hold up the direct lift also.
next you going to say the chain lift fallows the ground better in float mode *NOT*


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

What you going to plow?

that might have a bearing on which plow would be better for you.
and what you going to put it on? an 04 ...... what?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

HT all the way. Lighter, which is better. Direct lift, which is better. Downpressure, wait, um....well. It has a double acting lift cylinder....


----------



## jeepxjplow (Nov 7, 2010)

theplowmeister;1113650 said:


> Carry a ratchet strap or chain with you and you can hold up the direct lift also.
> next you going to say the chain lift fallows the ground better in float mode *NOT*


 I see the MASTER has spoken and put me in my place.I was only giving my opinion plowmeister, hhmmmm what shall my next post say?? Perhaps I shall wait for you to tell me.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jeepxjplow;1113585 said:


> I like a chain lift better because if you blow a hose or have some sort of other failure you can adjust the the chains to carry the plow back to the shop for repairs.


Actually since double acting cylinders on direct lifts all have two hoses you can use the unbroken hose for a quick repair to get back to the shop.......if you don't have one behind the seat ,along with a quart or two of fluid.

I can not understand the short chain argument, regular maintenance and improved quality hoses/fitting have pretty much made lift hose failure and uncommon situation. In fact the modern hydraulic product when properly maintained has exceptional dependability. the in field failures in modern equipment is more often electrical or poor maintenance oriented then hydraulic and with the exception of a burnt motor they can be circumvented to allow the powerhead to lift the blade. That pertains to chain lift as well as direct lift. So unless you do no maintenance, carry no tools, equipment or spare parts and beleive a products ease of transport *when *it breaks down is a positive point the shortchain theory dosen't fly.


----------



## jeepxjplow (Nov 7, 2010)

Very true basher, we must carry spare hoses and always extra fluid. If you don't have parts you have no business being out in the storm


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

theplowmeister;1113650 said:


> Carry a ratchet strap or chain with you and you can hold up the direct lift also.
> next you going to say the chain lift fallows the ground better in float mode *NOT*


Now how do you know he was going to lead with that fallacy? he could have gone with better stacking or lighter weight  or less moving parts, any one of the popular misconceptions.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

It's an 04 TJ...I am going to be plow mainly residential, but long country residential. I know the Sd is a bit heavier, but is there any main difference that I am missing that would make me chose the HT over the SD or reversed?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

brad11ny;1113816 said:


> It's an 04 TJ...I am going to be plow mainly residential, but long country residential. I know the Sd is a bit heavier, but is there any main difference that I am missing that would make me chose the HT over the SD or reversed?


if your going to plow more than just your driveway get the SD its a stronger plow with better hydraulics.

My opinion


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

jeepxjplow;1113677 said:


> I see the MASTER has spoken and put me in my place.I was only giving my opinion plowmeister, hhmmmm what shall my next post say?? Perhaps I shall wait for you to tell me.


Sorry if I upset you, I just figured (apparently wrong) that if you bought into the short chaining myth you would buy into the other direct lift myths also.


----------



## jeepxjplow (Nov 7, 2010)

You all make very good points for a direct lift plow, as I said I was only giving my opinion. I like my uni-mount, but that is the only plow I have used on my Cherokee for the last 9 years of plowing so I will not say that a direct lift is a bad choice as I have never used one.
No apologies necessary Plowmeister, and Basher makes the best point, TAKE CARE OF WHATEVER YOU BUY AND IT WILL LAST


----------

